# MAC Chill January 09 Swatches?



## concertina (Jul 9, 2008)

I hope this is in the right place! 

So, there was a seller on ebay with a few l/g that seemed like they might be from the upcoming Chill collection in January 09. 

I received these l/g today and wanted to post swatches for those curious. 

Please forgive the horrible picture; it was incredibly hard to get a good picture of these super-sheer l/g. 






Ice scape on the left, Blue Storm on the right - NW15 skin, with flash





Ice Scape on top, Blue Storm on bottom - NW15 skin, with flash


----------

